# Επικοινωνιακό σόου;



## adber010

I came across this phrase and have some trouble translating it. Maybe it is my english, but I doesn't feel right to translate it literally. So I figure it must have some special meaning. My guess for translation would be "PR-show" or something...

Context: 

_Επικοινωνιακό σόου η σύσκεψη των αρχηγών. 

Επικοινωνιακό σόου ετοιμάζει μέσα στη Βουλή η Χρυσή Αυγή

_Cheers!


----------



## cougr

adber010 said:


> ........My guess for translation would be "PR-show" or something...



You're right, something like that. Perhaps also "show for the media" or "PR/publicity stunt"


----------



## Timothy1987

How embarrassing, they actually use '_σόου'._


----------



## shawnee

No not embarrassing in the sense that you mean Timothy. There are any number of Greek words that could be used, eg. παράσταση. I could take a guess at the reason for the choice of the foreign word here but would rather hear from a native speaker.


----------



## adber010

Thanks for the answers!!


----------



## Perseas

I agree with shawnee. "Παράσταση" could be a synonym of "σόου" , but "επικοινωνιακή παράσταση" as a set sounds very strange to me. Besides, in "σόου" I can feel some sort of irony, which I can't see in "παράσταση".


----------



## shawnee

Yes, a certain mocking tone is a acquired by using the foreign word. Thanks for the confirmation Perseas.


----------



## adber010

Haha, well, that makes a lot of sense since I first heard this phrase from an interview with Ηλίας Κασιδιάρης. So I agree with the irony. Thanks! Να είστε καλά!


----------

